# Pot Legal In Canada By July



## bleedintears (May 13, 2011)

I have heard some rumors, 
and I found this article
http://www.thestar.com/news/article/973886--pot-laws-ruled-unconstitutional?bn=1


----------



## saganist (May 13, 2011)

You think Harper is going to let that happen? His omnibus crime bill should scare the shit out of every pot smoker in Canada. Anyways, I hope that they change the medical program and make it more accessible....important things happening either way.


----------



## bleedintears (May 14, 2011)

I am pretty sure that this is a ruling by the supreme court.
Which means harper has no control


----------



## Deltsy85 (May 21, 2011)

I like Harper on all other topics but this one I don't think he'd be supportive of lol. But luckily bleedintears is right. They made the mistake of leaving it up to the supreme courts because the government didn't want to wear the blame either way. It's a cop-out which may end in our benefit. Keep hopeful folks.


----------



## bleedintears (May 21, 2011)

I like that they have two choices.

Either legalize or improve the medical system.
This will make it easier for the people looking to become leagl.


----------



## trailerparkboy (May 27, 2011)

was just watching cbc and saw this place in vancouver apparently u just need a doctors note not a prescription which id never heard b4
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBcQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnetwork.medpotnow.com%2F&ei=rGjgTZO1Au_UiAKHyemzBg&usg=AFQjCNHTbfCcUlH8C3JbkQ0TyzffI5b-ow


----------



## bleedintears (May 27, 2011)

Man there are dispensaries everywhere now


----------



## shadowloud (May 27, 2011)

bleedintears said:


> I am pretty sure that this is a ruling by the supreme court.
> Which means harper has no control


It is ruled by supreme court.
Which means harper has 3 months to hotfix the law and lead a bill making it fit constitution into the house of commons.

Now will he do it? Unfortunately, I believe it is going to happens, I'm not too convinced Harper would be in favor of marijuanna lol.


----------



## bleedintears (May 27, 2011)

He is probably going to forget about it (because he is a dumb ass).
And then then time will expire.
And we will have a huge migration of Americans across the border to get high.


----------



## shadowloud (May 27, 2011)

I have just seen in a more recent article governement went on appeal


----------



## one8seven (Jun 2, 2011)

fuck steven harper

i hope someone pulls a JFK on his ass!


----------



## mellokitty (Jun 2, 2011)

not to sound glib, or anything, but i'm not very optimistic about this.

did anybody else read the canada.com article about how health canada is calling for a "reform" of the mmar program, citing "abuses" of the system? leashes are about to get *tighter, not the other way around, imo.

and yeah. i've said it before, and i'll say it again. 
i'd kick harper in the balls. so hard they replace his eyeballs.


----------



## one8seven (Jun 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> not to sound glib, or anything, but i'm not very optimistic about this.
> 
> did anybody else read the canada.com article about how health canada is calling for a "reform" of the mmar program, citing "abuses" of the system? leashes are about to get *tighter, not the other way around, imo.
> 
> ...


did u hear harper and bush went golfing the other day?














harper was the ball washer lmao


----------



## dam (Jul 10, 2011)

Harper needs to step down and let the real people do some Leadership


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jul 10, 2011)

Any news about this??


----------



## canuckgrow (Jul 13, 2011)

one8seven said:


> fuck steven harper
> 
> i hope someone pulls a JFK on his ass!


Might just be a federal offense LOL


They aren't going to legalize it....Way too much pressure from police, big pharma, the anti drug Nancy Reagan wannabe's......Their only real choice is improoving the system we now have....System just wasn't ready,,,, for or expecting the amount of applicants. Even with all the Dr's being told not to sign or their liability insurance being cancalled.....The porblems associated with MMJ in Canada are very fixable. I'm more inclined to believe that it is a purely political game in which Harper is stacking the deck against the portion of Health Canada that deals with it. Bet my last nug of super creepy sativa that they are Pariahs at Health Canada,,,,being the job that nobody wants to do. Lack of money to do anything least of all hire some competent people LOL....Dr's and Health Canada's permission to medicate everyday is the last thing I need.


----------



## ylem (Jul 13, 2011)

man, i don't care what they do or do not do surrounding legalization. i'm actually of the opinion that full legalization would somewhat defeat the purpose of medical marijuana. as a patient, i'm not too worried about how they change laws here in canada, as long as i still get to smoke my organic homegrown instead of taking mountains of pills!


----------



## bleedintears (Jul 14, 2011)

well things to seem to be getting worse.
http://whyprohibition.ca/civicrm/petition/sign?sid=4&reset=1

just read here.

But if i do remember the supreme court said that if they don't fix the system.
It would be legal.

and health canada made the program even worse.
But only time will tell.


----------



## mrgrrowpro (Jul 30, 2011)

I am surprised its not legal in Vancouver yet.


----------



## 1oldgoat (Jul 31, 2011)

mrgrrowpro said:


> I am surprised its not legal in Vancouver yet.


Why would you think that? Technically it is legal, but with a prescription.


----------



## pacfanx (Jul 31, 2011)

is there any update on this situation?


----------



## one8seven (Aug 4, 2011)

pacfanx said:


> is there any update on this situation?


yea, canada is fucked


----------



## runner007 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am quite particular that this really is normally a ruling from the supreme court.


----------



## cptweed (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep here is an update. They basically have till November is all.

http://www.cannabisculture.com



> Ontario&#8217;s highest court will review a landmark decision in November which deals with Canada&#8217;s troubled medical marijuana program and the legalization of the production and possession of pot.
> 
> Matthew Mernagh, a frail-looking St. Catharines man with myriad health problems, two months ago scored an enormous victory when Justice Donald Taliano ruled the marijuana program unconstitutional. The judge gave Ottawa until middle of this month to repair the Medical Marijuana Access Regulations (MMAR) or pot would be effectively legalized in Ontario.
> 
> ...


----------



## virulient (Sep 19, 2011)

"National Marijuana Supply Program"

Idk if, in reality, that's going to be good or bad for canada......but that is my favorite program name OF ALL TIME!


----------



## RichardHUR (Sep 19, 2011)

thats going to be complete shit, man! They supply they have now is just that, complete shit. If they were to remove the private grower aspect of it, they would basically make the whole program fucking useless - I probably wouldn't even bother getting my license renewed if that was the case - would just have to grow my shit illegally or something pathetic.


----------



## cptweed (Sep 19, 2011)

RichardHUR said:


> thats going to be complete shit, man! They supply they have now is just that, complete shit. If they were to remove the private grower aspect of it, they would basically make the whole program fucking useless - I probably wouldn't even bother getting my license renewed if that was the case - would just have to grow my shit illegally or something pathetic.


You must not have been following the story... The judge ruled parts of Canada's drug laws unconstitutional. He said he would have to make it legal to cultivate and posses marijuana for everyone so that the people that need it medically can get it. If the doctors wont see them then they would have to resort to growing it themselves the judge said.


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 20, 2011)

Bambi's mother never died. Because Bambi didn't exist. There's something called reality and some people aren't living in it..
There is a slight snow flakes chance in hell that Marijuana become's legal to possess, purchase and cultivate without a license 
in Canada in our Lifetimes but very unlikely IMO.. The truth is, whats good for the government isn't good for us. What will probably end up happening
is exactly what they are saying will happen. Growing will be limited to health Canada approved cultivators, they will most likely
be a tight clic with lots of money with deep rooted connections in the Health Canada Ottawa office. Trust me when I say it's all 
about making $$.. With this current amount of attention someone has devised a "better" plan that will most definitely be implemented
without a vote by Anyone who is a licensed CANADIAN IMO.. Because bankers, co-operate owners, politicians, law makers, high 
ranking military personnel and the media run the show. If your not apart of the clic, you will be left standing outside in the cold in a line
up come january 2015 waiting for your local wal-mart Marijuana dispenser to open.. Either that.. Or follow your own law 

Nothing I wrote here is factual just me ranting. Read and comment if you will, feel free to agree or oppose. Input is more then welcome. Cheers


----------



## one8seven (Oct 3, 2011)

fuck all cuntservatives, they are the dumbest motherfuckers on earth


----------

